# Cotton Field Shack



## noggin nocker (Dec 3, 2010)

Saw this the other day while driving to south georgia. It was raining so I didn't get the tripod out but, instead, shot freehand.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## marknga (Dec 3, 2010)

I really like that.  I think I hear "Dixie" playing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2010)

One of the best to have been posted in a long time. What county was that in? It looks halfway familiar.


----------



## noggin nocker (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, it was shot in Laurens County north of Dublin on U.S. 441. I have driven by it a hundred times before, it was just this time that it stuck out like a sore thumb!


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 3, 2010)

Bet that one could tell some stories.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2010)

Very neat shot!  Won't be long until those scenes are gone as more & more buildings rot or are razed.  Thanks for shootin & sharin.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 3, 2010)

Now that's a fine shot.  Glad you stopped and got it cause as Rip says, sights like that are becoming rare.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice capture of something that gets passed by regularly!  Great shot - drive that way quite a bit but don't remember ever seeing it!


----------



## Redbow (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice shot of a lonesome looking old house.


----------

